# Netherne Asylum Cemetery, Surrey, July, 2010



## Vertex (Jul 21, 2010)

Not a particularly epic report but it felt necessary.

After checking on Cane Hill and how much isn't left we took a drive round the nearby housing estate that occupies the site of the former Netherne asylum. We'd heard that the place had once sported its own graveyard which some of the actual staff were not even aware of. After some research and a bit of digging we located it, over a mile from the site itself.

Sadly, the cemetery is all but gone; overgrown and almost unrecognisable, apart from a couple of distinctive features, which are included here:

Many thanks to the unhelpful, awkward, dog walking Hyacinth Bucket wannabe. Even her dog was ugly.


All that's left of the entrance:









Gate handle:








A sad and touching grave, one of only a few still visible, all sharing the same large concrete slab. We figured that the person in question may have been the illegitimate child of a patient or maybe sent to the asylum for autism or something similar, not privy to modern awareness of such conditions.








Our attempt to show that the place still had value, despite what popular opinion may be:








Thanks for your interest!

Vertex


----------



## drypulse (Jul 21, 2010)

I like this report, not heard anything about it before. Such a shame it's fallen into such a sorry state.


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 21, 2010)

Love the sign at the entrance..great pics indeedy


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice one,great pics! Looks very atmospheric. 

DryPulse: There is a report on Simon Cornwells site for here - but that's about it, it really is a dark horse.


----------



## BahrainPete (Jul 23, 2010)

A nice set of photos that add to the atmosphere of such fascinating places. Well done.


----------

